# E37s - Behaving Badly



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

My second hand E37s has only done about 4000 shots, but I'm pretty sure it needs new burrs. I've owned it for about 2 months but have I've struggled to get a consistent pour. Last week I put 18g of beans in and got about 5g out, the rest were sitting on top of the burrs and showed no inclination to go through the rest of the machine. I removed the upper bur and cleaned the whole machine. After reassembling it, I dialled it in and it worked fine for a couple of nights. Tonight, however, it's blocked again. The beans are fine, and are no problem in my Pharos. The L1 does demand a fine grind, can the E37 really not cope with this? or is it as I suspect a case of getting a new set of burrs?


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Do you single dose? It is NOT advisable to single dose this grinder. It was designed as an on demand grinder and needs consistent weight in the hopper to work as intended. I use a Perspex tube with a weight but still load about 60 grams of beans.

What is happening in your case is most likely that the grounds are backing up behind the anti-static flap, as per normal operation, bit there is not enough force left to push the grounds out. That's why it's advisable not to mess about with the flap between shots once you have it at the right position and let it fill up with a couple grams of grounds. Just purge 5g before your first shot and your good to go.

You can try turning the flap all the way open but be prepared to be hoovering up grinds 2 meters behind you. If you do that just cover the shoot with a bit of cardboard.

Grinder is perfectly capable of grinding fine and 4000 shots is nothing seeing a simple click of the button even if you don't grind increases shot count by 1 or 2. Burrs should be good for 600kg I think.

The only thing other than that is your burr carrier maybe having come lose but you can probably inspect that by eye.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with the above post, not realy suitable for single dosing.It requires pressure from the column of beans to provide pressure to keep pushing the coffee through. Without it the grounds go around and around the chamber and begin to compact on the wiper arms causing a build up.

Adjusting with out an empty chamber also induces a build up/ compaction.

I would suggest you remove the top carrier , then undo the nut holding the lower carrier 1/2" or 13 mm OE spanner and lift off the lower carrier (note which way up the spring washer is under the nut ), The carrier just lifts off , you do not need a puller.

Thoroughly clean all components (very hot soapy water will remove the oily residue) thoroughly dry and reassemble .

Clean any residue from the grind chamber and exit chute/ check flap is free to move.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks people. Yes I was single dosing. I've now filled the hopper and its drastically improved the grinders performance.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

NickR said:


> Thanks people. Yes I was single dosing. I've now filled the hopper and its drastically improved the grinders performance.


I have definitely noticed a difference with consistency when loading up the hopper, 200g + seems to keep it consistent for me


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Glad to hear it Nick, I keep a weight of beans in the hopper like others do and you may have seen in the Niche thread I posted a bit about weight variation. I find the Ceado gives me +/- 0.5g on 11.5g single shots, a single bean weighing typically 0.15g (which makes the single dosing Niche's +/- 0.04g max in my hands somewhat remarkable but that's another story)


----------

